# BB Hair Removal



## tgkfour1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Since I have a hairy chest but look forward to accentuating any progress next month......

How do men in competitions get so smooth? Are they waxing, shaving, lasering........?


----------



## gopro (Jun 17, 2002)

Some men will wax, but most shave. I prefer to shave my whole body. I usually repeat the process about every 3 days.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks GP!


----------



## gopro (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Thanks GP!



You are quite welcome!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 17, 2002)

I still say duct tape is the best  

Heehee...just kidding.  The male competitors I know shave like Gopro.  It's cheap and easy.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

Although shaving is cheap and easy, wax i find (with my legs anyways) gives you much better results. Feels like a babies but after your done. If you are going to use Pro tan for 4-5 days before the comp. you cant shave on top of the dye it comes off. If you are using Dream tan just before the comp. then shaving should do, but the hair grows back much nicer if you wax. I have a hairy BF, and we have done both to him. I like the waxing MUCH better.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Guuys, I appreciate all of the feedback. i am not competing, but I figured I'd ask here, because there's no way bodybuilders are so hair free without some extra help..


J'Bo, does the waxing hurt your BF?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

Clip, then shave......or a one step product called "Hair No More" by Apex Marketing works very well!   Takes 5-7 minutes and then you just towel the hair away!  Perfect for armpits! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

The "hair no more" product DP mentioned does work well, but i suggest you try it on a small area on your chest first. I used it on my legs and got a rash. 

The waxing or sugaring doesnt hurt if you get it done by someone good. I just got my arms done last week, and although i enjoy pain it doesnt hurt. Too bad. LOL


----------



## gopro (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't mind the shaving as long as I keep up with it. As far as shaving over Pro Tan...you can do it with an electric razor as long as the Pro Tan is dry. I always touch up the morning of a show with my trusty electric!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I don't mind the shaving as long as I keep up with it. As far as shaving over Pro Tan...you can do it with an electric razor as long as the Pro Tan is dry. I always touch up the morning of a show with my trusty electric!



I did not know you could shave over pro tan. Thanks for the info GP.


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

You should get your chest waxed....it doesn't hurt.....really.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You should get your chest waxed....it doesn't hurt.....really.



That a boy.
We got a tough one here.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I just got my arms done last week, and although i enjoy Pain it doesnt hurt. Too bad. LOL


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2002)

I did try to wax once by the way, and my skin got incredibly irritated. It annoyed me for weeks before clearing up! That was the last of my waxing days...although I have several female clients that do waxing and they all seem to volunteer their services for free around contest time, LOL.


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> That a boy.
> We got a tough one here.



I used to get my chest done. I have course hair too and...well...I nick named the woman that did the waxing The Torture Lady


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 18, 2002)

I shave every 2nd or 3rd day.  When I first started, I got some ingrown hairs, but started using Tend Skin and it cleared up that problem.  Nothing like the smooth look and feeling.  I'm not a competitor, but I have a physique that resembles one of those male underwear models.  It's a great self esteem booster to be able to show it off.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone.....
I can definitely deal with the pain. F*** the pain- i believe I am going to wax. 

It lasts longer and tends to grow back  less densely. I will see if I get the irritation and play it by ear.

Lasering costs too much and needs to be done over about 6 months to be totally effective, plus with certain treatments, you can't always go out in the sun for a few days afterward.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Here some tips if you are going to wax.
 1. wax a couple of days before you are going to apply your Pro Tan, to ensure any redness and irritation is gone.
 2. if you apply aloe vera (the green jelly stuff) lotion on to your skin afterwards it really cuts down on irritation and soothes the fresh skin.
 3. try to expose the area to the sun (mildly) or just wear no shirt for about a day (careful where you go though ), just to let the area breathe.
 4. get a pro to do it, it takes less time and hurts less (i actually did not even flinch when i got my arms done) and only costs around $20.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Thanks everyone.....
> 
> Lasering costs too much and needs to be done over about 6 months to be totally effective, plus with certain treatments, you can't always go out in the sun for a few days afterward.



Does anyone know how much it would cost to do the whole body??


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

DG806-

A younger guy I work with did the whole enchilada over three intensive treatments, every 2 months. It took about 6 months and $2, 000 USD. But it was totally permananent. he hadn't taken his shirt off comfortably in 10+ years because of back hair issues.

Evidently, Andre Agassi did something similar? Did anyone ever hear this?


----------



## gopro (Jun 19, 2002)

I do wax my car though sometimes!


----------



## mmafiter (Jun 25, 2002)

When you go to get waxed, ask for "the Brazilian"! Ha haha


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> When you go to get waxed, ask for "the Brazilian"! Ha haha



That'll be me in a couple weeks


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

W8,

I think we are in need of some pics from you.
Arent you dieting down girl?
I wanta see that waxable @#$^  of yours.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

I have tried shaving my chest, stomach and arms and broke out bad.. I mean really, really bad.  I continued shaving my arms for a few weeks as I was told your skin will get less sensative to shaving but I still broke out...  Plus I have to shave almost daily as my hair grows so fast.. faster than on my face  

Guess it's waxing or lazer and remove it for good!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> W8,
> 
> I think we are in need of some pics from you.
> ...



He he... hormones still a little out of whack???? 

I second the motion!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

> *Originally Posted by Pitboss:*
> 
> Guess it's waxing or lazer and remove it for good!!!



That's what I hear.



> *Originally Posted by J'Bo:*
> 
> W8, ..........
> 
> I wanta see that waxable @#$^ of yours.



I forgot why we started this thread................

Pitboss....I third the motion, specifically this kind of motion-


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> 
> I forgot why we started this thread................
> 
> Pitboss....I third the motion, specifically this kind of motion-




Uh new thread???? Hey it summer!! Time to show off your bikini wax!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2002)

I started exfoliating regularily and using Tend Skin after shaving and now fade says I have stripper smooth skin...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I started exfoliating regularily and using Tend Skin after shaving and now fade says I have stripper smooth skin...



That's a good term to use...  I have flet my share of strippers and some of them have some really smooth skin... got slapped doing it but it was well worth it!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

Well hopefully ya'll will see my bare fuqqing ass in an upcoming issue of musclemag


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well hopefully ya'll will see my bare fuqqing ass in an upcoming issue of musclemag



Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

I will write them and request that we get W8's bottom in the next issue. She has some great assets that i am sure they are looking for.

And yes my hormones are still a little out of whack.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

I have to have the shoot first  Don't rush it...I need the 5 weeks to get my ass down to an acceptable size


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh my are you for real?
You are doing a shoot to send to iron mag?
Or are you doing a shoot with them?
BTW love the but wiggling icon.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

Yes, I'm doing a shoot and the photographer is sending them to musclemag...doesn't mean I'll get in, but I hope so


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 26, 2002)

i jump in a 1000 gallon vat of ''NAIR'' and hope that does the trick.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i jump in a 1000 gallon vat of ''NAIR'' and hope that does the trick.



Thats gotta hurt the privates.


----------



## Dero (Jun 26, 2002)

It would BUTT,it's Tank we are talking of...


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

> *Originally Posted By w8lifter-*
> 
> Yes, I'm doing a shoot and the photographer is sending them to musclemag...doesn't mean I'll get in, but I hope so



Good luck! We hope you get in!


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes, I'm doing a shoot and the photographer is sending them to musclemag...doesn't mean I'll get in, but I hope so



If they don't put your sweet ass in musclemag I will personally go to their office and start kicking ASS


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2002)

I am sure once they get your photos they will put them in there issue. They are always looking for Canadian hotties.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am sure once they get your photos they will put them in there issue. They are always looking for Canadian hotties.



Always looking??? That's all I've seen come from Canada is hotties...  I'd move in a heartbeat if I could take my weather with me!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2002)

We would move in a heartbeat if we could take the people with us. J/J. Bad joke.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> We would move in a heartbeat if we could take the people with us. J/J. Bad joke.



Well I don't have Hugh Hefners mansion but I can sleep at least a dozen cougars in my bedroom


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry i am still a mini cougar.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sorry i am still a mini cougar.



Mini cougars get the bed


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2002)

Was this thread once about hair removal....? LOL!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> It would BUTT,it's Tank we are talking of...


 real funny coming from a senior citizen hippie.
     its hard to see the cuts through the fields and fields of hair. picture this, a 5'7" foot yeti.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> real funny coming from a senior citizen hippie.
> its hard to see the cuts through the fields and fields of hair. picture this, a 5'7" foot yeti.



Dero's new nickname...................Chewey!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Was this thread once about hair removal....? LOL!


 

Still is, last time I checked, cougars were one hairy pussy..........cat.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Since I have a hairy chest but look forward to accentuating any progress next month......
> 
> How do men in competitions get so smooth? Are they waxing, shaving, lasering........?



I have not competed in many years, but I still keep clean in the summer. I like to use clippers personally, but if I were to compete I would shave. Just make sure you shave at least a week before, because sometimes you get a rash the first time you shave, especially in the groin area.


----------

